# Planning a Cutting Board Build



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

I always wanted to make something like these.


----------



## Longbeard (Mar 1, 2020)

Cutting boards are fun to make. Post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

~stomps feet~ I wanna wood shop QQ Stupid earthquake. :/ 

(All the construction peeps are basically booked solid doing repairs and rebuilding stuff.)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats going to be beautiful.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When it gets done I'll post pics. I don't want to turn this into a woodworking post but considering the Bubinga rolling pin thread though it to be food related. Thanks ya'll and don't hold your breath but you may have given me incentive to go ahead and finish it. :thumbup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How’s this for incentive!?!

Even my easy going guy would say, “you paid how much fot that cutting board???” :vs_OMG::


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> How’s this for incentive!?!
> 
> Even my easy going guy would say, “you paid how much fot that cutting board???” :vs_OMG::


That's pretty good incentive. Thinking, hmm, that wood I'll use. I paid for the two smaller pieces of bubinga, the sycamore was from some dunnage as was the reddish wood, the lacewood, purple heart and bubinga turning squares were given to me so I have maybe $15 in the wood + glue, etc when I get it finished. BTW that's the same pic I posted on WWZ several years ago. Procrastination is my favorite hobby.

And now I forgot this on my pizza post. To cut it I used my Tactical Laser Guided Pizza Cutter. Present from son several years ago. You should be the head Knot one, put him to work.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love my Boos but sure wasn’t that much 18 yrs ago. I was renting sn hated touching that counter so this was xmas present. Now my own home has old formica counters an I don’t like them. I do everything on my Boos. Heard about them back then when the cooking shows used them. But they wouldn’t compare to one made with love by a personal friend or relative. Mine looks boring compared to yours with that striking dark wood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We made a walnut kitchen table top it’s 42” round and we paid 100.00
for the walnut...We made other little stuff with the drop off pieces. 
I think 100.00 was a good price for the boards, right? 

I have several cutting boards...I use my thin bamboo ones all the time. 
I don’t like picking up the big heavy ones on the counter...I also have
two plastic ones for chicken. 

One more thing...the walnut table we have refinished
(sanded down and applied new poly) two times already, 
and it needs it again. It get scratched so easily, 
what’s the deal with that? I never knew walnut was so soft.

I can’t see the pic with the pizza cutter. I use my kitchen scissors to
cut pizza, it’s better than a pizza cutter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Tk
What country was your walnut wood from? May affect hardness.

Daughter wanted a bamboo cutting board. It has a lip on front edge to keep it in place and she likes it. 

My mom got me a pig shaped one I’m sentimental about. Not naming names but someone laid it on a hot burner. Now piggy has black circles on his belly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Tk
> What country was your walnut wood from? May affect hardness.
> 
> Daughter wanted a bamboo cutting board. It has a lip on front edge to keep it in place and she likes it.
> ...


Don’t know what country it was from. I always thought it was black
walnut.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Don’t know what country it was from. I always thought it was black
> walnut.


Black Walnut is native to North America from southern Ontario and southwest to Texas.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

How do you tell black walnut from just ‘walnut’.

“The short answer is the English walnut is mostly grown for food while the black walnut is grown for wood. ... It is important to understand that English walnuts come from the juglans regia tree while the black walnut is from the juglans ***** tree.”

Not sure that helps me.

In Ohio I buy black walnuts which are strong flavor and great in fudge. Some people don’t like them.


----------

